# The Role of a Photographer



## chuasam (May 30, 2016)

What is the goal of photography?
I would argue that it is to communicate visually.
Photographers are visual communicators. Never forget that.

The cameras we use are just the tools. The methods we use are just ingredients. Sharpness, Grain, Blurriness and unconventional composition are spices. There are times where a Cellphone would be far more suitable than a 100 Megapixel Hasselblad. I have seen images taken with an iPhone 6s blown up on the side of buildings.

So next time you look at a picture or create a photo, think about what it is that is being communicated. Never be afraid to make mistakes (unless you're being paid to take that photo). Never stop being curious. Never stop experimenting and wondering what a picture would look like if you tried something different. If you look at pictures you take now and compare them to photos you took 5 years ago and you see no change, shake it up. 

I feel a little sorry for Steve McCurry. Trapped by his own fame and being unable to really communicate the way he wants to. Being strung out to dry for retouching his images. What if he's tired of being a photojournalist (answer is Yes)?

Understand visual language, learn to read a photograph. 

And don't forget to wear Sunscreen.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 30, 2016)

Unless you shoot ISO over 400, then you're just a crappy photographer.


----------



## snowbear (May 30, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> Unless you shoot ISO over 400, then you're just a crappy photographer.


This one's gonna be good for a couple of days.


----------



## 480sparky (May 30, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you shoot ISO over 400, then you're just a crappy photographer.
> ...



Fify.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (May 30, 2016)

I think photography has more to do with dissemination than communication in the traditional sense.


----------



## Designer (May 30, 2016)

Some work for others, some work for themselves, some don't plan on any income from it, and each of these is a "role".


----------



## Overread (May 30, 2016)

chuasam said:


> What is the goal of photography?



There isn't one
You can craft the most careful single defining role you can imagine and it won't hold true for all at all times. Photography is many things; the roles varied and interlocking, overlapping, interchanging etc...

Heck even the hallowed professional has many roles; not least of which not all their photography will be for a clients payslip.


----------



## dennybeall (May 30, 2016)

And, as carefully as you craft that goal, it may change tomorrow or next month. There are so many goals ranging from documentation to art and casually occasionally to full time manic. 
That's one of the great things about this hobby/job/vocation we dabble in.......................


----------



## chuasam (May 30, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> And, as carefully as you craft that goal, it may change tomorrow or next month. There are so many goals ranging from documentation to art and casually occasionally to full time manic.
> That's one of the great things about this hobby/job/vocation we dabble in.......................


I considered that. But the end goal is always to communicate using a visual medium.


----------



## Gary A. (May 31, 2016)

There is very little difference between photography and the written word.


----------



## Rick50 (May 31, 2016)

chuasam said:


> dennybeall said:
> 
> 
> > And, as carefully as you craft that goal, it may change tomorrow or next month. There are so many goals ranging from documentation to art and casually occasionally to full time manic.
> ...



I think I agree here.



Gary A. said:


> There is very little difference between photography and the written word.



And here too. It all boils down to communication in a way to enhance, or bring about some enlightenment.


----------



## Alexr25 (May 31, 2016)

chuasam said:


> .................. But the end goal is always to communicate using a visual medium.


Communication may be your goal, it certainly isn't mine.
I take photos for many reasons but mostly for my own enjoyment and not to bring enlightenment or impose my view of the world on anyone else. If someone likes my photo that's good, if they don't that is also fine by me, the important thing to me is that I like my photo. If that happens then I have succeeded.


----------



## chuasam (May 31, 2016)

“Today everything exists to end in a photograph.” - Susan Sontag


----------



## Vtec44 (May 31, 2016)

chuasam said:


> “Today everything exists to end in a photograph.” - Susan Sontag



Although, based on my Instagram and FB feed it seems like today everything exists FOR photography.


----------



## table1349 (May 31, 2016)

Susie-Q got it wrong.  Today everything exists to live life to its fullest.  You have to choose to do so.


----------



## chuasam (May 31, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Susie-Q got it wrong.  Today everything exists to live life to its fullest.  You have to choose to do so.


but don't forget to take selfies of yourself doing so or else you're not really YOLO


----------



## Moly (Jun 1, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> Unless you shoot ISO over 400, then you're just a crappy photographer.



Word has it the result is the same if you process HDR


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 1, 2016)

Moly said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you shoot ISO over 400, then you're just a crappy photographer.
> ...



It's totally up to the photographer how they may add artistic flair to any photograph using any of the tools (composition, camera settings, software, etc).

But, my d700 only goes down to ISO 200.  So I had to throw it in the trash as it limits my ability.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 1, 2016)

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...


----------

